# Burning oil



## ErichH (Nov 17, 2013)

My XTrail, Bonavista Edition seems to be burning about 1/2 liter of oil every 4000 Km. should I be worried?

ErichH


----------



## janarth (Oct 14, 2004)

Yes, it shouldn't use oil specially if it hasn't using oil before. Valve seals might be worn out!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

...or rings. Do a compression test.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

EdnaJohnston said:


> you must rush towards the expert to get the accurate fix in the issue you are bearing with .. so soon will be so good


I suppose you are the expert


----------



## nuke (Aug 9, 2004)

I would not be concerned. Monitor it, but should not be an issue. How many kms? If you have over 200,000 I would consider this pretty normal. Some engines may not burn this much, but the dealer also should consider this normal.


----------

